# Summer League Game 2: Blazers vs. Mavericks



## loyalty4life

I hope Martell can provide a good showing for all four quarters, and not just the last one. And obviously, we're all hoping that Oden does better as well. And we'll just let LMA do his job. 

Start time is 1pm.


----------



## blue32

whats the link?


----------



## wastro

I'm really interested to see what Martell brings to today's game, but I'm not getting my hopes up about Oden. I don't think he'll recover from his sinus infection and everything else that quickly. At the very least, a double-double (or something close) would be lovely.

And I hope Joel Freeland gets more playing time!


----------



## Samuel

For those of you interested in a more pleasant game experience, KXL.com is now back online and working. If you're like me and plugging the asx webcast link into a media player that buffers, you can do the same with the KXL link and 'sync up' the two broadcasts, allowing you to listen to Wheels and 'Tone over the top of the video.

http://asx.abacast.com/blazers-kxl2-32.asx


----------



## BlazeTop

Linkage?


----------



## Bwatcher

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9912/500_nba-league_pass_dallas_051201.asx


----------



## yakbladder

Nice dunk!!!!


----------



## Seuss

Oh! Nice dunk by Oden.

Looks like he has some unfinished business from his last not very good performance.


----------



## blue32

wow, oden is impressive already, monster dunk and 2 huge blocks...


----------



## ryanjend22

oden killin' it early...


----------



## mediocre man

Holy ****!!!!!! What a dunk. He took off from just inside the foul line. Plus two monster blocks


----------



## Superblaze

These guys are playing as hard as they can


----------



## hasoos

They are playing better so far. Webster looks like he is taking defense a little more serious tonight, but Sergio has let his guy get by him a few times.


----------



## whatsmyname

nice the whole team looks focused


----------



## BrewBlazer

Much more intensity today. Oden looks more in tune to the game than Friday's game.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

alot more energy today


----------



## yakbladder

mediocre man said:


> Holy ****!!!!!! What a dunk. He took off from just inside the foul line. Plus two monster blocks


It's a little easier for him than Jordan.

Jordan had to jump, Oden just has to lean. :biggrin:


----------



## SLAM

Sergio is looking good. That was a nice feed to LA on the break.


----------



## Public Defender

Great pick/screen from Oden to free up Rodriguez for an outside jumper. PGs just have no chance to get around a body that big, if the guard can be ready to pull the trigger right away. 

I didn't see the Boston game, but this looks pretty good, if a little sloppy.


----------



## hasoos

I have noticed Websters free throw shooting looks better. Hopefully it translates to the normal season.


----------



## Perfection

They have McRoberts playing the 3 ?!?!

Sergio/Webster/McRoberts/Aldridge/Oden


----------



## Seuss

ha, nice alley-oop from Sergio.


----------



## BrewBlazer

Wow, much better first quarter today. Nice to see some improvements.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

high energy. webster looks real good


----------



## wastro

That Oden dunk on the pick-and-roll was a thing of beauty. I think we'll be seeing A LOT of that in the future. :clap2:


----------



## baler

Wow, Sergio is a TERRIBLE defender. Aldridge picking it up!


----------



## hasoos

What do you people think about Freeland so far. I think he is playing much better then I figured he would. If they aren't going to give him minutes in Europe, I hope he stays over here and either goes D-League or like 15th man.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan

Oden showed some flashes of greatness....can't wait till he feels better and gets into shape. Sergio is not pleasing me

Peace


----------



## hasoos

Nate on now it will be interesting to see what he has to say.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan

wastro said:


> That Oden dunk on the pick-and-roll was a thing of beauty. I think we'll be seeing A LOT of that in the future. :clap2:


:cheers: to that....that was sweet!


----------



## quench23

I really like Sergio


----------



## chairman

I like the way Webster gets rid of the ball immediatley after a steal or rebound. Almost like a touch pass to Sergio. Oden and Aldrdige have done it as well. Run!!!


----------



## alext42083

Hmm. who to listen to? Nate on NBATV or Quick on KXL?
This is sweet!


----------



## TM

Perfection said:


> They have McRoberts playing the 3 ?!?!


That may be the only place he gets time at. He can play out there. Needs to work on his shot, but he can handle the rock. I have yet to see him do anything though. He runs from offense to defense to offense.... and has yet to touch the ball (except when the 2 times he fumbled it off his hands).


----------



## BrewBlazer

Sergio should be putting on a clinic...he just seems off. His sub-par defense, and inability to get the offense in a flow is not looking good.


----------



## Public Defender

I'd like to see Martell hit a shot from the outside. Without that, defenses are going to collapse mercilessly on Oden and Aldridge.


----------



## wastro

Only 2 fouls for Oden so far!

Sounds like Oden is a pretty good passer.


----------



## alext42083

Nice lefty hook by Oden. Looks like a jump hook with the right or left hand will be his go-to moves on the post rather than a turnaround jumper.
And you can tell he sees the floor pretty well on the post.


----------



## wastro

Public Defender said:


> I'd like to see Martell hit a shot from the outside. Without that, defenses are going to collapse mercilessly on Oden and Aldridge.


Yeah ... Green has missed a few outside shots after the defense collapsed on Oden.


----------



## yakbladder

We need a PG who can hit an outside shot. With so many kick-outs from Oden and LMA, if we could just make 1/2 the shots we'd be killing them.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

greg is really a nice passer


----------



## BrewBlazer

Public Defender said:


> I'd like to see Martell hit a shot from the outside. Without that, defenses are going to collapse mercilessly on Oden and Aldridge.


Agreed.


----------



## baler

Can Green make a wide open jumper???? Man this guy was the leading scorer for the champs??


----------



## hasoos

None of the PG seem to be playing particularly well. One thing that bothers me with Sergio is that I expected him to come in this year and show he was a little bit more ready for this level. In other words, working physically to bring his body up to the next level, but he doesn't appear to be any different then last year. The difference so far, is he hasn't played with these guys much so he doesn't know who and where they are comfortable catching the ball and finishing.


----------



## Seuss

Aldrigde to Oden. Things to come.


----------



## TM

those two doing the high-low thing are fantastic


----------



## Utherhimo

GO Freeland GO Freeland wow he has improved bring him to the US!


----------



## alext42083

TM said:


> those two doing the high-low thing are fantastic


Agreed. Can't wait to see that for the next 10-15 years. It's going to be unstoppable.

Man, Aldridge is just tearing it up. 11 and 7 already. What a beast. I love this guy.


----------



## BrewBlazer

Man, I love watching LMA play. He is going to be a stud this year.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

look at this team run!!!


----------



## hasoos

baler said:


> Can Green make a wide open jumper???? Man this guy was the leading scorer for the champs??



Yea he really seems to be struggling with NBA 3 point range so far. He should step in one step and try it, see if he can get a rhythym. His outside shot is killing him right now.


----------



## chairman

God these refs are horrible. bTW do you notice how much better the offense runs with sergio in the game. No comparison from when he was out.


----------



## Perfection

The PG play is concerning me some, but Martell is looking pretty decent. I'd like to see Pettri Koponen run the point some.


----------



## TM

can you imagine how they'll look running with the addition of roy on the court? yikes. pardon me for my ignorance, but is Green like to make the roster?


----------



## chairman

Perfection said:


> The PG play is concerning me some, but Martell is looking pretty decent. I'd like to see Pettri Koponen run the point some.


How do you not think Sergio is playing well?


----------



## yakbladder

Green did everything right to stop that shot. Guy was just lucky.

I'm liking Green more, if he could just be consistent on the outside shot.


----------



## hasoos

TM said:


> can you imagine how they'll look running with the addition of roy on the court? yikes. pardon me for my ignorance, but is Green like to make the roster?



I am not sure, but he does some certain things well. He is a pest on D, he hustles and gets floor burns for his effort. But today he has been careless with the ball some, and has struggled from range.

I thought Koponen actually played pretty well when he was in, but they are not giving him a shot to run the point so far. They keep playing him at SG.


----------



## Tortimer

That was no 3 pointer. It was inside the college 3 point line.


----------



## whatsmyname

wow what a shot by barea =/
the announcer guy really likes Barea's name haha


----------



## hasoos

TM said:


> can you imagine how they'll look running with the addition of roy on the court? yikes. pardon me for my ignorance, but is Green like to make the roster?


Yea Nate said Roy wanted to play summer league and he had to tell him no. :biggrin:


----------



## whatsmyname

Tortimer said:


> That was no 3 pointer. It was inside the college 3 point line.


its not a three...the boxscore says two


----------



## ryanjend22

lol @ that "3" that wasn't even a college 3.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

good half. everyone looks like they are taking this much more seriously.


----------



## TP3

Webster kills us on the defensive end. Poor recognition which means no anticipation. Can't be in slo-mo on d.

I wish Oden anticipated rebounds a little better. He will need to improve in his aggressiveness on the boards. I like his offensive game. 

We need two dead-eye three point shooters in the corners and then work the ball high-low from Aldridge to Oden. Unstoppable because Aldridge and Oden can both pass. 

It's gonna be fun kids!


----------



## chairman

Webster killed us on D? Who was he guarding? I didn't see his man score much? How many steals did he have? I counted three


----------



## el_Diablo

it sucks that koponen has to play SG..


----------



## Utherhimo

rudy f > martell


----------



## rx2web

This is a much better game today then the one on Friday. LMA and GO are all over the paint and making a difference both offensive and defensive. I like to see that. As has been sorta commented on here today, the thing that is holding back our team right now is the Guard positions. Particularly the PG position. We are having trouble getting the ball to our men. FOrtunately when LMA or GO get the ball they typically have done smart things with them. GO is going to get alot of dunks off of passes from LMA and the PG


----------



## yakbladder

Sergio got robbed on that call. That Dallas guard is over-acting...


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

martell needs to realize that he is not kobe and quit taking stupid shots


----------



## Superblaze

Barea is flopping


----------



## hasoos

These refs comletely blow. They are giving calls to guys completely out of control.


----------



## yakbladder

Good grief. For being summer league the refs here call it tighhhtttt....


----------



## yuyuza1

Green really sucks.


----------



## BrewBlazer

Man they call some ticky tacky bs on Oden.


----------



## hasoos

yuyuza1 said:


> Green really sucks.



Yes he is struggling, with no outside shot nobody respects him. I would sure like to see Koponen at the point one day.


----------



## Five5even

wtf! what is with all the ticky tack fouls on the blazers?

and Martell needs to be shopped ASAP. He cant make anything.


----------



## yakbladder

yuyuza1 said:


> Green really sucks.


????

He's been a little careless today, but no more so than Sergio earlier. He's actually been pretty good defensively.


----------



## el_Diablo

portland's offence has been horrible with green at point..


----------



## Five5even

i understand why Oden fouled out of his first game. He cant establish any position in the post without a flop being called.


----------



## yuyuza1

yakbladder said:


> ????
> 
> He's been a little careless today, but no more so than Sergio earlier. He's actually been pretty good defensively.


Well, then the Mavs are still scoring, and we aren't. He's killing the offensive flow.


----------



## Public Defender

el_Diablo said:


> portland's offence has been horrible with green at point..


Yes. And while he's a better defender than Sergio, his inability to run an offensive set is keeping the Blazers down. Argh.


----------



## TP3

chairman -- there's much more to defense than how many points your guy scores. This ain't city league my friend. He has ZERO defensive IQ. Just watch...can't you tell?

Decisions in defensive transition, proper angles, anticipating rotations...etc. He just can't play on defense yet and players who don't have it at the beginning may not ever get it, unfortunately.


----------



## hasoos

Oh but I forgot, Aldridge can't post up, only Zbo can do that..:azdaja:


----------



## yuyuza1

You know you're desperate to make team when you start flopping. Come on now. It's summer league.


----------



## el_Diablo

Public Defender said:


> Yes. And while he's a better defender than Sergio, his inability to run an offensive set is keeping the Blazers down. Argh.


though it doesn't look too good with sergio either..


----------



## crowTrobot

refs buying every flop


----------



## Five5even

I love how Aldridge or Oden gets a charging foul 1/2 the time they post up in the paint.

Its a bunch of crap officiating if you ask me.


----------



## baler

Five5even said:


> I love how Aldridge or Oden gets a charging foul 1/2 the time they post up in the paint.
> 
> Its a bunch of crap officiating if you ask me.



Agreed! Its horrible. Oden has proabably 5-6 legit fouls.


----------



## Zybot

Rasheed Wallace would have been ejected from this game by half time.


----------



## Five5even

baler said:


> Agreed! Its horrible. Oden has proabably 5-6 legit fouls.


What's frustrating about it is that in Order for our team to be effective we need to work the post inside out. Problem is the refs call an offensive any time Oden or LMA, McRoberts, Freeland try to post up or back down.


----------



## chairman

TP3 said:


> chairman -- there's much more to defense than how many points your guy scores. This ain't city league my friend. He has ZERO defensive IQ. Just watch...can't you tell?
> 
> Decisions in defensive transition, proper angles, anticipating rotations...etc. He just can't play on defense yet and players who don't have it at the beginning may not ever get it, unfortunately.


I see alot of problems in this game and Webster's D is not even close to being at the top of the list.


----------



## baler

Then its his offense.


----------



## SodaPopinski

Oden just made Diop his *****.

LOL @ Pops Mensah-Bonsu-Nevah-Makah-NBA-Rostah trying to fly in and Oden getting the and-1 on him.

-Pop


----------



## yuyuza1

Has Greg ever lost two games in a row?


----------



## baler

I think Oden is shooting 10% from the line! Wasn't he OK in college?? He should go back to his left hand.


----------



## chairman

There were other guys who had bad games. But I guess Webster is the whipping boy.


----------



## yuyuza1

SodaPopinski said:


> Oden just made Diop his *****.
> 
> LOL @ Pops Mensah-Bonsu-Nevah-Makah-NBA-Rostah trying to fly in and Oden getting the and-1 on him.
> 
> -Pop



He should do it more often. It's obvious that he can dominate.


----------



## baler

chairman said:


> There were other guys who had bad games. But I guess Webster is the whipping boy.


A lot of those other guys have not been in the league for almost 3 years and were the #6 pick.


----------



## Five5even

lol to the NBATV announcers..


"The teams competing for the #8 seed in the west next year like Minnesota, Seattle and Memphis"


----------



## TP3

Yah, probably his offense then. Maybe we'd like to see more from a three year vet.


----------



## whatsmyname

too many turn overs...dallas got 13 more shots than we did. We shoulda won that game.


----------



## SodaPopinski

yuyuza1 said:


> He should do it more often. It's obvious that he can dominate.


From what I can see, he's getting post position but not getting the ball. Looks to me like the Blazers aren't really sure what they want to do on offense. Looks like a street ball game.

-Pop


----------



## BenDavis503

Keep posting about the game! I can't watch it or listen.


----------



## crowTrobot

oden getting good practice on his shaq dunks


----------



## YardApe

Webster just doesn't have any showable confidence! That is the problem! If he can't get that by the end of summer league, I think it's time to trade him.


----------



## crowTrobot

final 72-68 dallas

oden 13 pts 5 rb 4 blocks 9 fouls - at least 4 of which that would not be called in real NBA games


----------



## BenDavis503

Good game GO!!!!! Improvement from last game. That's all we can ask for.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

yea those fouls were tacky. i guess they figure they give them more fouls so they should call more??


----------



## YardApe

Dallas sure did double Oden every flipping time! Two guys almost for every touch.


----------



## wastro

It was good to see the improvement from Oden. 13/5/4 isn't a bad box score at all.

It's a bummer bout the game -- our back court defense was porous at best today.


----------



## chairman

YardApe said:


> Webster just doesn't have any showable confidence! That is the problem! If he can't get that by the end of summer league, I think it's time to trade him.


No excuse for his poor shooting. But trading him for crap (And thats what you would get) would be foolish. He still has all summer and next year IMO to prove himself.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

what was up with all those turn around jumpers from oden? they kept getting blocked by diop


----------



## SodaPopinski

crowTrobot said:


> final 72-68 dallas
> 
> oden 13 pts 5 rb 4 blocks 9 fouls - at least 4 of which that would not be called in real NBA games


That's a good line for Oden. I saw good things out of him today.

I'm excited to see him next Saturday against the Suns. Almost a full week of rest (he'll miss the Wednesday game against the Lakers due to the ESPY's), so he should be ready to roll against Phoenix.

-Pop


----------



## Samuel

I think Jack would really help out there with Oden. His post-entry passing ability is far superior to Sergio's.


----------



## chairman

wastro said:


> It was good to see the improvement from Oden. 13/5/4 isn't a bad box score at all.
> 
> It's a bummer bout the game -- our back court defense was porous at best today.


Seemed like the front court D was bad too.


----------



## YardApe

Some one needs to drill into this kids head that he's a lotto pick and at one point in his life could stroke a three with ease. Otherwise package him with another player and call it good! That's Webster by the way.


----------



## chairman

We shot almost 48% from the field and they shot 39%. Turnovers and some bad calls from the refs were the difference. They seem to be picking on Oden.


----------



## hasoos

After watching this game I seriously want to see what Koponen can do when running the point. I honestly missed Jared Jack after watching this game. Rodriguez played like hell. Green could barely get the ball up the court. Manicenelli was only good for a Eddie Ducette Italian food crack. The Blazers actually made their best run with Koponen in, but he was playing shooting guard at the time. Half the problem was the guards could not get the ball up the court without going out of control or getting themselves into deep doo doo. The big guys couldn't even get into the game because posessions were so erratic. 

It seems the rest of the league has a better view of Webster then most of us do, probably because they don't get to see him play a lot. They always talk about his pretty shot. Pretty but it doesn't go in. How can you be a good jump shooter if your shot doesn't go in? 

The bigs I thought did a good job today. Aldridge was his normal self pretty much, he just didn't get as many touches do to poor guard play. Oden improved and is showing signs of adjustment. Freeland looked good while he was in. They are all going to have foul issues until the guards pick it up defensivly. There were several times where guards seriously just drove through the lane like 2 or 3 times without passing the ball without any pressure on them.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

i actuallt thought sergio showed improvement. he had some dumb plays but for the most part was solid.


----------



## Tortimer

I'm like everyone else and more worried about our guard play then Oden. I now don't want to trade Jack unless we are signing a good PG or trading for one. I alway wanted to get rid of Francis but maybe we should keep him and give him a chance. At least maybe in preseason and if it looks like it wouldn't work then cut him. I guess we would lose the chance to buy him out though and I do really hate his play. I think if we are looking to trade maybe a PG would be as important or maybe more then a SF. I'm really not sure!


----------



## hasoos

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> i actuallt thought sergio showed improvement. he had some dumb plays but for the most part was solid.


I am a Sergio fan, but 6 turnover in a single game??


----------



## Five5even

Regarding Oden's fadeaway shots that were blocked by diop, i think those only came about because he was fearful of drawing another offensive foul by putting his body into diop or another defender.

It seemed like every time Oden got aggressive at all, or made any kind of contact with a dallas player it was a foul.


----------



## Zybot

hasoos said:


> I am a Sergio fan, but 6 turnover in a single game??


Some of those were stupid offensive fouls that were either bad calls or could have gone either way. I think he had one obvious offensive foul and a few bad passes. I think Aldridge missed a pass he should have caught, but I don't know who was scored with the TO on that play. Also you have a running team with not a lot of practice I am sure. It is prone for TO's. 

These summer league games are fun to watch, but I don't know how much they mean. I think Joel Pryzbilla could probably teach Oden a lot.


----------



## More

hasoos said:


> I am a Sergio fan, but 6 turnover in a single game??


I know im biased but 3 of those turnovers were offensive fouls that Barea flopped brutally and another turnover came from a foul from a Mavs guard that wasn't called. 

Even though he needs to improve his jumpshot and his defense,although he had flashes of at least trying. At least he had the offense running, something Green couldn't do the whole game. Rodriguez ended with 14 points, 8 boards, 5 dimes and 2 steals, not awful imo.


----------



## Talkhard

0-2 in summer league . . .

Was it Pritchard who said (tongue in cheek), "We ought to have a pretty good summer league team"? Or was he the one who said we might go undefeated? At any rate, it looks like Blazer management was just as fooled as the rest of us. Oden has a ways to go, so let's be patient.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

I didn't catch the game or anything but I thought it was worthy to note that Oden played against his first legit starting NBA center, who happens to be pretty good on defense/rebounding.


----------



## blue32

10 minute quarters and terrible reffing.... i think we got screwed.


----------



## ryanjend22

Talkhard said:


> 0-2 in summer league . . .


means nothing.


----------



## Talkhard

ryanjend22 said:


> means nothing.


Tell that to Blazer management, who thought we were going to go undefeated.


----------



## Dan

Talkhard said:


> Tell that to Blazer management, who thought we were going to go undefeated.


who said that? Paul Allen, who was speaking in hyperbole? 

I don't remember anyone in the management saying they'd thought the team would go undefeated.


----------



## yakbladder

More said:


> I know im biased but 3 of those turnovers were offensive fouls that Barea flopped brutally and another turnover came from a foul from a Mavs guard that wasn't called.
> 
> Even though he needs to improve his jumpshot and his defense,although he had flashes of at least trying. At least he had the offense running, something Green couldn't do the whole game. Rodriguez ended with 14 points, 8 boards, 5 dimes and 2 steals, not awful imo.


I think Sergio did better than game 1 by far, but he still looked out of synch out there. I think part of it is that he can't consistently hit the outside shot yet. He wants to drive and dish and there's no one else who can hit an outside shot either...for whatever reason he seems hesitant to toss it into Oden or LMA in the post. Perhaps he is just unfamiliar with them. In his defense, I saw at least two calls against him that were the result of the Dallas PG flopping. I swear that guy must have trained for years under Manu. It's like the international players now all think that's their ticket to the big game.


----------



## dkap

I think it was Monty Williams who said it could be the best summer league team ever. He probably should have kept quiet on that one.

Dan


----------



## Verro

dkap said:


> I think it was Monty Williams who said it could be the best summer league team ever. He probably should have kept quiet on that one.
> 
> Dan


A lot of people were saying these things, even Danny Ainge said Portland would have the best team in the SL which may have been the kiss of death.

I still expect Portland to put together at least one huge game before the end of SL, with both Oden and Sergio going off.


----------



## RipCity9

The problem as I see it is there's no true SF out there for us. McRoberts may become a 3, but he isn't yet. Our spacing has been pretty suspect because we've had three bigs in at most times.


----------



## Mral

RipCity9 said:


> The problem as I see it is there's no true SF out there for us. McRoberts may become a 3, but he isn't yet. Our spacing has been pretty suspect because we've had three bigs in at most times.


this is a very true statement. these games have been a reality check for me because they've opened my eyes to see how talented the players in the nba really are. I thought we would be able to do major damage with sergio, lma, and oden, but i overlooked the talent on other teams, even their summer league personnel. I think it's time to come out of my box and realize that it's very tough for one player to make an IMMEDIATE improvement to a team.


----------



## mgb

I watch the replay and just wanted to commment on what others commentted on, what a jam of a screen by Oden! That was so awesome!! All he needs is some time.

Freeland has had a nice couple games. Hopefully he stays here this year.


----------

